# Best Iron Contamination Remover ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Which is the best or this ?

I want it to work ( obviously ), be easy to use, and preferably be resaonably priced and even better i it was available in 5 litre sizes ( not sureif some of them are or not )

IS MAIN USE WOULD BE FOR REMOVING BAKED ON SEVERE BRAKE DUST FROM WHEELS WHEN A WHEEL CLEANER CANT SHIFT IT

I woul appreciate your views / votes.

I have used Iron X and its awesome, but maybe the other products are better, or just as good but cheaper, or just as good and easier to use, or even just as good without the awful smell !!!

Or is Iron X still the "one to have" ?

Opinions appreciated


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I know of a few people who have used the Wolfs and reverted back to Iron X, i have stuck with Iron X as i bought a lot of it when it first came out and not ran out (well soo will be)


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Mark, take a look at what purple rain did for me:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245708
this was only after 5 mins dwelling and just look at the puddle from one wheel!! Also purple rain is cheaper and available in 5L


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

PR for me. Better cling than Iron X, with the same results. No brainer for me


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

nick.s said:


> PR for me. Better cling than Iron X, with the same results. No brainer for me


Definitely! I was amazed at what it did on my alloys, literally NOTHING else has been able to remove the brake dust like PR did :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

always used autosmarts and always been satisfied with it


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Definitely! I was amazed at what it did on my alloys, literally NOTHING else has been able to remove the brake dust like PR did :thumb:


Thanks mate

I must admit, I am hoping Purple Rain gets alot of votes as although I have never used it, I like the fact that its from Autobrite Direct ( who have always been so good to me as a customer ) and I really like the fact that 5 litres can be had for just £50 - thats only £10 a litre !

I therefore hope it gets alot of votes. I like Iron X, but for the reasons mentioned above I would change to Purple Rain if it does well in the votes


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i thought wolfs was less then £10 ltr when bought by the ltr never mind bigger sizes


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I must admit, I am hoping Purple Rain gets alot of votes as although I have never used it, I like the fact that its from Autobrite Direct ( who have always been so good to me as a customer ) and I really like the fact that 5 litres can be had for just £50 - thats only £10 a litre !
> 
> I therefore hope it gets alot of votes. I like Iron X, but for the reasons mentioned above I would change to Purple Rain if it does well in the votes


I may have a sample somewhere if you'd like to try it? I think iron-x will get alot of votes purely as it's the most well known out there (that's not a dig at anyone or saying it isn't good btw) and I think some may vote just because they've 'heard it's good' but not necessarily because they've used it? :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> I may have a sample somewhere if you'd like to try it? I think iron-x will get alot of votes purely as it's the most well known out there (that's not a dig at anyone or saying it isn't good btw) and I think some may vote just because they've 'heard it's good' but not necessarily because they've used it? :thumb:


Mate, thats a good point. I know I have been guilty of voting for something in the past just becasue it was the only one I had ever used before 

If you are sure you dont mind sending a little sample I would be very greatful, just enough to try out on one wheel so I cn see it working 

(( Which reminds me, I have that Leather Stuff here for you too all packaged up and ready to send out - will pop it in post on Tuesday  ))

Will Pm you my address if you have not still got it mate


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

PM me your address buddy and I'll see how much I've got :thumb:


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've used them all and recently gone back to iron x as I find it works the best by far. Purple rain a close second for me but I didn't find the wolfs Decon gel as effective


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

If you would like I can send a sample of Iron cleanse for you to try as its new but is recieving great reviews. also available in 500ml/2L and 5L bottles.


----------



## Ernesto_182 (May 3, 2011)

Well I've tried both Iron X and Purple Rain and I've got to say that Iron X way better than PR. It reacts faster, cleans faster and better and they both smell very ugly. 

I'm not saying PR is a bad product, I'm just saying that Iron X is the best iron contamination remover at the moment.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Maxolen have their own version which is applied by machine (or by hand)


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> If you would like I can send a sample of Iron cleanse for you to try as its new but is recieving great reviews. also available in 500ml/2L and 5L bottles.


Is there a link for purchasing your products Ronnie?

Back on topic, I've tried most iron contaminant reminded & found IronX to be the most effective


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Autosmart Fallout remover :thumb: about £15 for 5 litres and can be diluted "nuff said"


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

ronnie said:


> if you would like i can send a sample of iron cleanse for you to try as its new but is recieving great reviews. Also available in 500ml/2l and 5l bottles.


how much is yours i wanna try some new. Tried wolfs and it was poo. How much for the smallest size?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> If you would like I can send a sample of Iron cleanse for you to try as its new but is recieving great reviews. also available in 500ml/2L and 5L bottles.


Fantastic !

How much is the 5 litre size you do ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers guys thanks to a few niggles an someone purchasing all our domain names the site is going to be up mid Jan it will be basic to begin with but it will get us going 500ml is £11.95 and can be diluted 1:1 so if used regurarly then you can dilute it to suit. Keep following our manuf page for site info.. Cheers guys.

also for if you wish we can supply it in 25L/200L.1000L at a time as with all our products!! great for group buys!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IronX for dooka too. I felt it was more effective and quicker too..


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

geoff.mac said:


> Autosmart Fallout remover :thumb: about £15 for 5 litres and can be diluted "nuff said"


 We`ve always used Autosmart Ali safe,cracking stuff but on some wheel`s it just wont lift that baked on Black dots off wheel`s?? Are you saying that Iron X would? 
i no some valeters use descaling solution, but i wouldnt trust it , it dulls yr wheels after a time and chrome etc.

Anyone used Iron X over a long period of time and seen any damage to wheels ? ?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Mark

I have the AS Fallout remover that i dont use as i use wolf's. The AS product is not bad i just liked the colour change 

Not sure how much is left (must be well over a litre, probably more), but if you want the remainder you can have it, PM me your address and it will be on its way to you


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> Mark
> 
> I have the AS Fallout remover that i dont use as i use wolf's. The AS product is not bad i just liked the colour change
> 
> Not sure how much is left (must be well over a litre, probably more), but if you want the remainder you can have it, PM me your address and it will be on its way to you


Thanks mate, would love to try that 

I will pm you


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I prefer IronX to Wolfs, just seems to work better, and I found Wolfs stained my wheel, and I know someone else who had the same problem.

Have 5 litres of AS Fallout in the shed, have tried it a few times but have yet to give it a decent test. Based on everything else they do though, I've no reason to think it won't do what it says it will, albeit without the colour change. Smells a heck of a lot nicer than IronX and Wolfs too!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

wish i could vote, but having only used purple rain then it's pointless. 

Used it today 3 out of the 4 wheels came up sweet as a nut 4th one left some stubourn mark. Tried just the tonic from AB still won't shift.

apart from that it was good and easy to use


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

ive used the iron x soap gel to good effect but purple rain worked wonders,have not used iron x in spray form yet


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use Iron-X and Wolf's Deironizer, Iron-X edges it for me.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I must admit, I am hoping Purple Rain gets alot of votes as although I have never used it, I like the fact that its from Autobrite Direct ( who have always been so good to me as a customer ) and I really like the fact that 5 litres can be had for just £50 - thats only £10 a litre !
> 
> I therefore hope it gets alot of votes. I like Iron X, but for the reasons mentioned above *I would change to Purple Rain if it does well in the votes*


I wouldn't listen to the votes fella  Try it regardless, guarantee you will be impressed


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

The thing is here, IronX has been out a long time and it's what most of the voters have used...
Where purple rain which is coming second in the vote has only been around for months so not may have tried it.... 
but I will say if you have used both then value for ££ Purple rain wins hands down, in my opinion anyway and I have used both


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I conducted a very in-depth test with a few of these fallout removers a good few months ago. Where volume of products used Vs effective removal Vs cost per ml was measured. I spoke to a few of the manufacturers with regards the results and I am sure they took them on board.

 One or two asked me to go ahead with my review. But as there was going to be a conflict in interest. Due to stocking one of the manufacturers goods I explain that I would not post a full in depth review.
 Products tested where.

 On the wheels.

  Maxolen Acid wheel cleaner.
 Carpro Iron X.
 Orchard Care car Iron cleanse.
 Autobrite Purple rain.
 Wolfs De Ironiser.

 I then look at vertical car surfaces with

 Maxolen fallout remover
 Carpro Iron X paste
 Orchard car cares Iron cleanse
 Autobrite Purple rain.
 Wolfs De Ironiser.

 I conducted the test but following the manufacturer's instructions as closely as I could. Some I could take to no problem. But others due to either waiting for reaction, or the thickness of the products. Just did not fit into my way of work or was alien to my working techniques. This was another factor that made me consider not to post up my findings as it was user specific.

 What did became quite apparent early on was that some manufacturers had missed the boat and where more concerned with the colour change. Rather than the fallout removal. The colour change in these types of products is a chemical reaction and should inform the user there is iron present. It has nothing to do with removal of the fallout. So where they showed signs of iron being present on the panel. This little more.

 Product that did surprise me was maxolen acid wheel cleaner. Now where this product is not a dedicated fallout remover it did fair well in the test on wheels as did there fallout paste. So credit where it is due and makes it more cost effect due to its ability to remove mild metal and clean at the same time.

 Unfortunately as in most tests there was a curved ball and It caused me to revisit all he products once more to see if it was indicative with them all or only this one. As it bleached plastic trims and rubbers on the test panel. These where unpainted and it was caused by the run off. I was please to find out that it was only product specific and the caustic ingredients within this product has caused this issue. Now this has now been highlight a few times now with this product and from different parties. So place test any product before applying it to your pride and joy.

 There has also been a lot of fuse made about these products having the ability to be used as a de greaser also. What became clear within the test all except the Maxolen product had the same effect on grease. This is more down to the chemical change within the products, when it comes into contact with ferrous metal. So the degreasing is indicative within all products used.

 Without going into any more details and if it was my money and the way it can adapt to my working techniques. Here is where it would go. It does not make them bad products just not suited to myself or for other unmentioned reasons.

 Wheels. Top 3

 Iron X
 Iron Cleanse
 Maxolen wheel cleaner.

 Car body work. Top 3

 Iron X paste
 Maxolen fallout
 Iron Cleanse.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

For a wheel cleaner, Sonax extreme takes the cake for me, followed by P21S wheel gel. Both smash through the baked on crap. 

For iron contamination remover, I do think I prefer the fast reaction of iron-x to the slower wolfs. The wolfs certainly smells better, and cleans better. IMO they both fail as wheel cleaners though (I don't think they ever claimed to be). The Sonax does the same thing as these two, but actually cleans the wheels! Trouble is, it's expensive.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

From what ive used, Iron x ticks the boxes. If the products are used correctly and not sprayed directly onto the crud then its one of the better ones on the market. None are that effective sprayed direct onto caked up wheels. Cleaning with a wheel cleaner as per the norm and then using to remove the remaining issue, Iron x does the job extremely well however. I was disappointed with the soap gel. Liquid version seems the better out of all imo.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Scott will have to get you some Iron cleanse to try. works a treat as a combined cleaner and decontamination product.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Scott will have to get you some Iron cleanse to try. works a treat as a combined cleaner and decontamination product.


Always game for a dabble with something new Ronnie:thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

For me it's either Iron X Paste or Iron X spray depending on the application. I haven't tried the soap gel yet but know it's more of a maintenance product than the other 2.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Have used

* Wolf's 
* Iron X
* Iron Cleanse

Wolfs: disappointed in this didnt have much 'cut' for my liking but was good at clinging

Iron X: we all know this is great but doesnt cling like Wolfs

Iron Cleanse: best of both here, has great cut and also clings for ages, longer then Wolfs! Done a demo on this applied it to a car in sunlight and spread on every panel, went off to lunch came back and power hosed off, fantastic, also got rid of most of the tar on the car

My vote went for 'other' but Iron Cleanse was my other :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Scott, am back to work officially on Monday so will get it out to you next week... Tried a few hours but still not in the best of shape!



fizzle86 said:


> Have used
> 
> * Wolf's
> * Iron X
> ...


Cheers many thanks indeed. Told you that you would like it!...

The other thing to to mention is we can and have one already developed ready for production an acid based fallout remover that woud work every bit as good as Iron Cleanse and probably cost less than some of the cheaper ones on the market. you still get the colour change and the iron removal but at a fraction of the cost. would it be something that people would like?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

fizzle86 said:


> Have used
> 
> * Wolf's
> * Iron X
> ...


The actual formula of IronX Clings quite similar to Wolfs, the viscosity was increased.


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

I have only used wolfs, so cannot vote, and to be honest I have not been that impressed. I use it on a weekly basis, and found that cleaning the wheels first and then applying gave better results. However after 6 applications I still have contamination, and thats after leaving it for 30 minutes and scrubbing hard. It may be that nothing will shift it, think i will try some iron X but still have quite a bit of wolfs left.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Rogc said:


> I have only used wolfs, so cannot vote, and to be honest I have not been that impressed. I use it on a weekly basis, and found that cleaning the wheels first and then applying gave better results. However after 6 applications I still have contamination, and thats after leaving it for 30 minutes and scrubbing hard. It may be that nothing will shift it, think i will try some iron X but still have quite a bit of wolfs left.


What is the problem you are experiencing, is it brake dust pitting into the wheel?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Interesting thread. 

For my money I would be and indeed am most reluctant to use any chemical cleaning product on my alloys.

I take the wheels off twice a year clean thoroughly then give them at least two good coatings of 'Rim Wax' following this they come up sparkling after every wash.

Secret is regular cleaning even it is only a quick wash to remove the deposits and stop the problem occurring in the first place - but then again I tend to look after my investment a bit more 'intensive' than most in my position and of course what I do is not 'good business' for you guys who make a living out of this work or indeed for the manufactures of these problem solving solutions.


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Maxolen UK said:


> What is the problem you are experiencing, is it brake dust pitting into the wheel?


No its surface contamination, looks like baked on dust. Dont get me wrong its 85% gone but I thought that it would have eaten this for dinner. Certainly better than prior to application, but when it says agitate it should say scrub hard. I wonder if Iron X would dissolve this, or am I just expecting to much ?.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Rogc said:


> No its surface contamination, looks like baked on dust. Dont get me wrong its 85% gone but I thought that it would have eaten this for dinner. Certainly better than prior to application, but when it says agitate it should say scrub hard. I wonder if Iron X would dissolve this, or am I just expecting to much ?.


Can't really speak for Iron X as its not one of my products but you can view our wheel cleaner in action here were the wheels caked like these? Maxolen Wheel Cleaner


----------

